# Camping Butterfly - have you been?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone stayed at Camping Butterfly at Lake Garda - Peschiera? 

I need to stay on the southern end to be near the train station etc. 

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

About to say "doesn't look like it Russell", but we get so used to instant replies on here :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Someone will be along with info. soon I'm sure (sounds a bit like a welcome to MHF thread :? )

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping Butterfly*

Hi Sue

I was sure that I had read a post from someone who had been.

Anyway, I emailed them and booked. It is 13 euro per night including electricity and a place by the lakeside.

I arrive there on Sunday March 30th all being well.

R xx


----------

